# Carnauba Wax coating question



## suegilf (Sep 21, 2020)

Hi

i wonder if anyone can help me, i m trying to find out which coffee shops use beans that are coated with Carnauba wax as newly diagnosed with intolerance to it

Thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Carnauba wax is used to coat coffee beans intended for direct consumption, ie chocolate covered. If it was such, I would think the roasting process would remove the wax along with the chaff?

Not the definitive answer, but I have never heard of beans destined for roasting that have been coated with Carnauba wax.


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

Never heard of it being used in coffee so I'm going to say none. Well I googled it out of curiosity. https://patents.google.com/patent/US2917387A/en

The things people do to avoid drinking fresh coffee.

I really doubt this is in use anywhere but if it is it will be in the nastiest places you can find that use commodity beans.


----------



## Orthos (Sep 29, 2020)

I have not personally come across coffee deliberately coated with carnauba either.


----------

